# Decoder Help



## wags1985 (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a new Bachmann EMD GP40-2 "DCC Ready" diesel loco. Im just looking for some advice on what 8 pin decoder I should use in it. I'd like a decent decoder. Can someone suggest a decent non-sound and sound decoder. I haven't decided if I'm going to use sound or non-sound. The DDC system I will be using is the Digitrax Zephyr Xtra Starter Set. Thanks for any help!

Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You could use any 8 pin decoder to upgrade your
Bachmann loco. The most popular brands are NCE and Digitrax
but there are others that would work just as well.
While some decoder makers say their A decoder will
be best for the XX loco, actually, there is little need
for loco specific non sound decoders.

I would suggest that you simply shop for the lowest
price on a name brand decoder with 8 pin plug.
You should get one for less than 20.00. You want
one that is small enough to fit in the shell, and most
are.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would not use an MRC or Bachmann branded decoder. Any other manufacturer would be fine.


----------



## wags1985 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you both very much.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have not tried them myself, I do want to try some TCS decoders. Both sound and non sound. Their TCS WoW sound decoder is supposed to be good sounds.

TCS has the "keep alive" in some of their decoders. It sounds like a nice feature.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The TCS DP2X is a good eight pin decoder (non sound),I have two of them and like them.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you want the very best motor control get a Lenz, a bit more than the competition but you get what you pay for. They also have neat switching feature, when you press F3 it cuts the speed settings in half.

Regarding sound I'd say that most of the offerings from the major manufacturers are good. If you like to play with the settings which is almost a hobby in itself Tsunami offer a huge array CVs to control every aspect of sound and motor control.

Also check the lighting effects offered if you need those features, like Marslight, Gyrolight and Strobe. Extra outputs cater for ditch lights and beacon.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I prefer the NCE offerings for non-sound decoders. Great motor control and they offer a good array of lighting effects. Never had an issue that was not due to my own error. Digitrax is also good. I did receive a few bad decoders from them but they replaced them a t no charge. I just had to mail them in.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I also like the NCE decoders but be careful they don't stand much handling, the wires are very thin and pull out of the board very easily. I had to resolder all the wires on one.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Cycleops said:


> I also like the NCE decoders but be careful they don't stand much handling, the wires are very thin and pull out of the board very easily. I had to resolder all the wires on one.


They make two versions of the same decoder, one with the wires soldered on and one with a harness that you can plug in. I highly recommend the one with the harness. Not only does it eliminate the issue with the wires as mentioned above but if you have to trouble shoot a dead decoder you can easily drop a known good one in.

The one I have used in most all of my conversions is the NCE: D13SRJ. They have the same model number ending in an W and that is the one with wires soldered to the board.
https://ncedcc.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/201382375-D13SRJ


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Agreed tkruger.


----------

